# North Branch Clinton



## rwhitaker (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm looking for any type of report and good access points for targeting fall running steelhead. I appreciate any help. I'm fly fishing and wadeing.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Not enough steelies go into the N. Branch to even call it a run. Ive fished this river for 30 years... trust me, the N.Branch is not worth tryin to find steelies. However there is a small wild trout population in the extreme headwaters, but the N. Branch is primarily a smallie stream. I do fairly well fishing for smallies in the late spring into summer. Near Wolcott mill there is some access, and good fishing. I fly fish with small streamers, and sometimes Sneaky Petes can be fun too

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Not enough steelies go into the N. Branch to even call it a run. Ive fished this river for 30 years... trust me, the N.Branch is not worth tryin to find steelies. However there is a small wild trout population in the extreme headwaters, but the N. Branch is primarily a smallie stream. I do fairly well fishing for smallies in the late spring into summer. Near Wolcott mill there is some access, and good fishing. I fly fish with small streamers, and sometimes Sneaky Petes can be fun too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What about the middle branch got anything for that?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive never spent much time on the middle branch... Im sure if you put your time in, it may be worth it. Ive always had so much fun fishing the main branch, and occasionally the N.Branch, Ive never really thought too much about the middle

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time on the Middle Branch and have had good luck catching pan fish. Caught the occasional large perch as well. I've seen fish in the North Branch but never caught any...saw some large carp and snappers


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

So me and my friend in the spring at the middle branch right off of hall road, we see rainbows jumping out of the water, so I haven't fished it much might go there tomorrow to see whats going on but who knows.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

jaytothekizzay said:


> Not enough steelies go into the N. Branch to even call it a run. Ive fished this river for 30 years... trust me, the N.Branch is not worth tryin to find steelies. However there is a small wild trout population in the extreme headwaters, but the N. Branch is primarily a smallie stream. I do fairly well fishing for smallies in the late spring into summer. Near Wolcott mill there is some access, and good fishing. I fly fish with small streamers, and sometimes Sneaky Petes can be fun too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Take no offense please, however... I smell something fishy, Wild fish yet no Steelhead!... Hmmmmm makes me want to go fish it...


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

METTLEFISH said:


> Take no offense please, however... I smell something fishy, Wild fish yet no Steelhead!... Hmmmmm makes me want to go fish it...


Same sounds like I wanna go to some nearby steelhead fishing haha.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

There are a few steelhead that do stray into the N.Branch . The numbers are very small and not worth targeting in my opinion. But hey knock yourself out!!! Let me know how many you catch lol !!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

jaytothekizzay said:


> There are a few steelhead that do stray into the N.Branch . The numbers are very small and not worth targeting in my opinion. But hey knock yourself out!!! Let me know how many you catch lol !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's all good my friend!... from that I would say it is a much better hit than the main branch...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> It's all good my friend!... from that I would say it is a much better hit than the main branch...


Yup main branch is best for steelhead, but a few times dnr has put overstock in a trib that's connected to the north branch. About 6, 7 years ago they dumped 90,000 in there.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I suggest getting up early, make the 4 hour ride and catch some steelies anywhere on the surf from Ludington to Frankfort. Lots of fish just gotta have good fresh spawn and go with a couple other diehards to split the gas money.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

The Clinton is for the times you can't make that drive or take a weekend to fish...sadly enough the former outnumbers the latter.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Usually I would centerpin the Clinton for steelhead but as a far as I'm concerned the middle branch doesn't have a current but correct me if I'm wrong and also if I'm right what should I use, got n' tots well what do you guys recommend on that branch for steelies and trout?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Just learn the main channel Syndicate. I spent around 12 hrs this weekend working water that I know produces and got nothing. Keep at it and don't be afraid to explore; you'll find one. This has been a slowish season for me and the guys I fish with, so don't get too frustrated.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

mrjimspeaks said:


> Just learn the main channel Syndicate. I spent around 12 hrs this weekend working water that I know produces and got nothing. Keep at it and don't be afraid to explore; you'll find one. This has been a slowish season for me and the guys I fish with, so don't get too frustrated.


Ok well thanks for the encouragement I just want to catch more ya know 2 isn't enough aha but ya I'm working on olputting my time in so ya just best of luck to you.


----------

